# How to check whether Lan card is working or not?



## Nanducob (May 30, 2013)

Hi
Since a week,im not able to access internet.I thought my modem must be faulty and replaced it.But still the ethernet and data leds on modem are not lightning up.I called Bsnl guys and they told that my lan card is faulty and i need to replace it.Now after searching google i found out that pinging to 127.0.0.1 will let me know wheather my lan card is working or not.I did that and i got response(sent=4,received=4,lost=0).I told this to Bsnl guy but he is swearing that my lan card is faulty and i need to replace it.Is my lan card really faulty? thanks.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 30, 2013)

Where you saw that pinging 127.0.0.1 will let you know if lan card is working? Link?

127.0.0.1 is localhost IP. even if a computer does not have lan card, you will get response from 127.0.0.1

Try pinging your router ip, in your case 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.0.1

If you have dual os installed try accessing from the other os.

or you can reinstall your lan card driver. Better wait for some network/ hardware expert to comment


----------



## avinandan012 (May 30, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Try pinging your router ip, in your case 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.0.1


are you able to access the router?
which mobo?


----------



## arijitsinha (May 30, 2013)

wait, if data leds are not lighting then problem is from bsnl's side. run ipconfig /all while plugged in your router (don't forget to switch on the router ) and post the screenshot.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 30, 2013)

best way to know is borrow someone's router & check


----------



## Nanducob (May 30, 2013)

Thanks guys. I did pinging(127.0.0.1)in the cmd prompt.router is not accessible(i used to configure going to 192.168.1.1).
I went to device mgr and saw that n/w adapters are working properly.It is not thd fault of modem since i have replaced with a new one yesterday.i will post the screenshot of ipconfig/all later.
Here's where it says try pinging 127.0.0.1
How to check if a LAN CARD IS WORKING USING ONLY ONE PC WITH AN ADSL ROUTER I DONT HAVE 2 COMPUTERS? - Yahoo! Answers

Here are some screenshots

*img12.imageshack.us/img12/4452/capture1br.png


*img21.imageshack.us/img21/9480/capture2jm.png


*img195.imageshack.us/img195/5631/capture3lf.png


*img818.imageshack.us/img818/5803/capture4dr.png


----------



## joe (May 31, 2013)

Hi,

Did you check the lan cable. Try to re-install LAN driver.If you have a free pci slot then you can test it with pci LAN card.


----------



## Nanducob (May 31, 2013)

^Thanks Joe,Checked the lan cable.its broken around that small part which will appear after crimping.i mean the part of the lan cable which makes a click sound during insertion in to the slot.hope you understood what im trying to say.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 1, 2013)

in your ipconfig /all result there is no IP which is not normal.if lan card/onboard lan is working then it doesn't matter whether it is connected or not,an IP address must be there.also there is an unknown device in your device manager.

it is true only if lan cable is connected to lan port while other end is connected to a device like modem/router/pc which is turned off.if lan cable is not inserted into lan port then no ip will be assigned.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 2, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> in your ipconfig /all result there is no IP which is not normal.if lan card/onboard lan is working then it doesn't matter whether it is connected or not,an IP address must be there.also there is an unknown device in your device manager.


Thanks.
went to computer shop.they replaced lan card.still the same.They said its a software problem and asked me to format and reinstall windows.
OT:Somebody copy pasted my query in other forums(with some changes)
How to check your LAN card is working or not?


----------



## joe (Jun 7, 2013)

Hello,

If your cable disconect from the lan, then ip address will not show. If you have a free pci slot then you can test it with pci LAN card. 
It will solve, what cause the problem software or hardware.


----------

